# Trashy or Fascinating? Sexy or Trashy? Expressive, or Just a Regret? TATTOOS.



## PhoenixRises (Sep 17, 2012)

Since NFs are an expressive group, I'm wondering how many of you have tattoos. Or how many of you want one. If you have one, what is it? Why did you pick it? Do you find you are drawn to others with tattoos as well? What advice would you give someone considering one?

I never really thought much about them growing up. I think I want one now, but I'm worried about finding a good artist and whether I might regret it later :/ The all-over look is a little too extreme or counter-cultural for me but I think it's very attractive when a man has one or two that hold deep meaning for him. 

Fun fact: My username comes from a person I knew a long time ago who has this enormously beautiful Phoenix on his back. Years later we don't speak but I still remember how I was mesmerized.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think small tattoos may be a form of self expression but people who get them up and down their arms are probably going to regret it later. But it all depends on the person. I wouldn't get one (low pain tolerance) but I wouldn't shun or look down on someone who did. My 5th grade teacher was Canadian and had a maple leaf tattoo on her ankle. I thought that was SO COOL!!


----------



## Mustang (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd love one, and it'd probably be a dolphin somewhere to memorialize my lifechanging experience involving them. Something ocean-y for sure. I'd even make it scented like the ocean if I could! Scratch-n-sniff, haha!


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I've never had tattoos, but have recently been thinking of getting a few tattoos. I'd want the name of my two brothers (died at birth were both premature) and one of a picture I drew a few months back. Probably get all the tattoos on my back.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Perfectly fine, just loath the 'oh so cute' tatoos that every girl or 'real guy' wants to look cook and dislike the ones that look like gang affiliation symbols. Even been considering 2 myself but know they can wait, just see them as frivolous luxuries at this point until I can afford to live more comfortably.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I have a couple. A tribal one on my arm which I had done when I was 18. A few years ago I had a lightning bolt and stars on my foot/ankle, really hurt but I love it. Had a few piercings aswell.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I think 95% of tattoos are trashy/overdone for example butterflies, angel wings etc, but I have seen some really awesome tattoos. I don't know if I'd want one because they are so permanent! I'm pretty fickle, I could love a tattoo for a few years then suddenly decide I hate it, then what can I do? I don't know what my tastes will be like next week, how do I know I'll pick a tattoo I'll still like when I'm 82?


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Heh one of the traits listed in the description of my type are "dislikes tattoos", and this is totally true for me. I can appreciate if somebody tattooes something of great meaning to them and it looks good, but tattoos in general strike me as tacky and unnecessary


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

Although I had interest in getting a tattoo when I was younger, I don't believe in them now. I don't think you need ink on your body to express yourself and/or your ideals. :tongue:


----------



## PhoenixRises (Sep 17, 2012)

shakti said:


> Heh one of the traits listed in the description of my type are "dislikes tattoos", and this is totally true for me.


Really? I was trying to find info on that and couldn't, so if you have a link or excerpt let me know!

I still think most tattoos are pretty ridiculous, mostly because people end up getting things they didn't think through, have a zillion of em, or didn't spend the money or time to find a great artist. As for me I think my problem is that I don't know if I want to get something so permanent on my skin. Right now it's just an idea in my head...


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

goldentryst said:


> Although I had interest in getting a tattoo when I was younger, I don't believe in them now. I don't think you need ink on your body to express yourself and/or your ideals. :tongue:


I thank you goldentryst because it makes a lot of sense.

If I see something I like, I just tattoo it in my brain. It will always be there and will never fade.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Case by case basis.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

PhoenixRises said:


> Really? I was trying to find info on that and couldn't, so if you have a link or excerpt let me know!
> 
> I still think most tattoos are pretty ridiculous, mostly because people end up getting things they didn't think through, have a zillion of em, or didn't spend the money or time to find a great artist. As for me I think my problem is that I don't know if I want to get something so permanent on my skin. Right now it's just an idea in my head...


Here it is 

ENFJ - Jung Type Descriptions


----------



## Snuff.FilmStarlet (May 31, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> I think 95% of tattoos are trashy/overdone


I think 95% is WAY HIGH of a number. Quite a few of my friends have tattoos done by great artists and the number of trashy, cliche tattoos I have seen are way less than the good ones. Then again the people I tend to surround myself with are people that are in the modified community and are usually rather heavily tattooed. 

My entire right arm is tattooed, my feet and my stomach are also tattooed & I will be getting more as soon as I finish up my arm - I did not get them to tell a story, to show off or let people know what I am into. None of mine have meanings. Period. I think they look pretty and that's enough for me, since you know...they're for me and on my body.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

goldentryst said:


> Although I had interest in getting a tattoo when I was younger, I don't believe in them now. *I don't think you need ink on your body to express yourself and/or your ideals*. :tongue:


I agree  I am a WOLF by nature, not because I have a tattoo of one. I express it through my words and actions.

"Just when you thought it was SAFE to go back into the woods"....LOL!

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## books (Jul 8, 2012)

I hate tattoo's and I always have.

That doesn't mean that I'll look down on someone who has a tattoo. They have every right to do whatever they want to themselves, but I would never do it. If I felt like change was needed for my body, I'd just work out more.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

PhoenixRises said:


> Since NFs are an expressive group, I'm wondering how many of you have tattoos. Or how many of you want one. If you have one, what is it? Why did you pick it? Do you find you are drawn to others with tattoos as well? What advice would you give someone considering one?
> 
> I never really thought much about them growing up. I think I want one now, but I'm worried about finding a good artist and whether I might regret it later :/ The all-over look is a little too extreme or counter-cultural for me but I think it's very attractive when a man has one or two that hold deep meaning for him.
> 
> Fun fact: My username comes from a person I knew a long time ago who has this enormously beautiful Phoenix on his back. Years later we don't speak but I still remember how I was mesmerized.


Well. At the moment, I have one tattoo in my left arm. It's two 19th century pistols crossed, along with a ink pen and a banner, that includes quote from Jean-Paul Sartre "Les mots sont des pistoles chargés" ie. words are like loaded pistols.

(This tattoo holds a double meaning for me. On the negative aspect, I come from a home where I was emotionally blackmailed during my very childhood, that left me to with severe anxiety and depression on early adult life. In that way, words act like guns, as they can injure person on mental aspect of health. On more positive aspect, words work like loaded guns to promote the truth and change the world for better, as have several great minds, from different eras, with the the greatest weapon ever created, pen.)

I have a left sleeve project of "philosophers-I've-agreed-with-several-years" to come. There will come symbolistic tattoos from Albert Camus, Hume, Russell, maybe a hint from the madness of Diogenes thrown into the witches couldron..

Will I regret my tattoo, or my coming tattoos? Hardly. If I do, they will still be memorials of my thoughts that I've used to believe in, tombstones of past beliefs and experiences.

Some tips..

* This is not written-in-stone kind of preach, but I believe that everyone who wants to get tattooed should at least, consider some symbolism in the background. It makes the regret in the future way more unlikely. Just think - could I see myself, on my 70's, having this tattoo still on with me?

* Have a plan - what you want, and where you want it. Think it through. 

* Don't get it cheap. It will cost you more to hide it, than to get it done well by once. Quality tattoo costs approx. 100 bucks/per hour. It costs, but on the long run, it's more worth to pay more on a good artist than less for a bad artist. Going to good parlor will save your priceless health - there will always be some amount of blood contact with tattooing. Getting hepatitis from tattooing is not unheard of, and complications may happen. Compare some local parlors, and get to some that has good reviews. See some portfolio, and if you feel they have the style you are after - give your plan and have a date for tattoo experience.

* Also, common sense. Nobody is going to work in a bank with a heart tattoo on a cheek, even though you wouldn't mind it. Think about where you put some tattoo, and think about it's effects towards your career or job. 

* It may hurt, or it maybe that it just feels funny. It depends where it's made (how much do you have muscle tissue on that area), how long it takes and what is your pain threshold. Personally, I thought the pain was relatively OK, almost laughable for the first two hours, but on the third hour my skin was so sore that even pointing it with a finger would hurt bit too much.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been considering getting a tattoo. I have to consider though quality work, price, etc. The tattoo would be an Ouroboros around one of my arms (haven't decided which would be the better decision).


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally, I would never get them-- I just don't like needles, and I'm happy with my skin bare and void of scars.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Sep 17, 2012)

zeBunnyQueen said:


> Personally, I would never get them-- I just don't like needles, and I'm happy with my skin bare and void of scars.



I may be on the fence about this tattoo business, but I love scars. They've always got a good story behind them. It's a very visible sign of something that happened, and how you're on the other end of it now. I split my chin open as a kid and I love my scar you can only see when I'm looking at the sky.

Scars are sexy!


----------



## Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2012)

Chamberlain said:


> (...) for the tattoo I think I'll wait a couple of years before making a decision (...)


Bwahahahahaha. We're getting inked next Friday gurrrl.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess it depends for me. As long as it is a tattoo that connects deeply to someone, I don't mind if a person has one or more. But if it was just an in-the-moment thing... meh. If I were to get a tattoo, though, I'd probably get a small tattoo that resembles... well, I'm not sure yet. I'd prefer not to get one, because 1) the process of getting them scares me as much as shots do and 2) they're permanent, while I am fickle and probably will regret it later by all means.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

If they're well done and positioned correctly,
They look stunning,
I personally would like one.

But when they're all worn and torn,
And not done by the best,
They look bad and trashy


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

tattoos degrade the beauty of the body as a creation imo


----------

